# DX code for Posterior Labral Tear ?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jun 27, 2016)

Patient has a Posterior Labral tear. Doc places an anchor about 8:00 position. What DX code do  you use?


----------



## golymom (Jun 27, 2016)

*Superior Labral tear*

If not a SLAP just superior then S43.49-. Coding Clinics for 9 said all SLAP tears were to be coded as acute so that should hold true for Labral tears in general.


----------

